# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  New Shed

## Taz55

Hi all, I am wanting to build a 6m x 4m shed/workshop in the back yard (Gold Coast) and will be buying pre-fab from one of the main sellers, eg; total span/titan etc, but I am wondering if I can do a slab prior to purchase and prior to getting council approval (I have some time off over christmas break, 100mm slab/sl62 mesh) any one know if this is possible or does every thing have to be inspected before anything can be started, it's 3m from the rear boundry (easment width) and 1m from side boundry,
Thanks for any info 
Taz

----------


## pinger

You cannot do any substantial work (ie a slab) prior to the issuing of a building license (this is true for most states I assume, this is how it is in WA).  
You should also not be doing the slab until you have the suppliers full slab detail and specification (along with the footing detail and if there are any set down details etc). You may end up pouring something that you have to cut naked footings into or worse rip up if not to specification).

----------


## Shedblog.com.au

> Hi all, I am wanting to build a 6m x 4m shed/workshop in the back yard (Gold Coast) and will be buying pre-fab from one of the main sellers, eg; total span/titan etc, but I am wondering if I can do a slab prior to purchase and prior to getting council approval (I have some time off over christmas break, 100mm slab/sl62 mesh) any one know if this is possible or does every thing have to be inspected before anything can be started, it's 3m from the rear boundry (easment width) and 1m from side boundry,
> Thanks for any info 
> Taz

  I agree with Pinger, 
Commencing works of that nature without your approvals in place and with out the proprietry engineering of your chosen shed supplier can lead to significant problems.

----------

